
I need money to validate my product, and a validated product to raise money - PM4Hire
Other than bootstrapping and begging family members for cash, what are some funding hacks I can do to grow my company?
======
onion2k
The first thing I'd do is to question the assumption that you need money to
validate your product. Why do you?

If it turns out that you do, I'd think about ways you can limit the product to
eliminate the necessary cost to validating it. Cut it back until you can
validate it for free, and do that - that's your MVP. However, rather than just
using it for validation, try selling it to people. There's no better
validation than that. Start your revenue early. Build from there.

